# Vorsicht Datensammler bei gratis-systemcheck.com!



## sascha (28 Juli 2008)

*gratis-systemcheck.com: Vorsicht Datensammler! *

Auf der Seite gratis-systemcheck.com wird eine kostenlose Überprüfung des Rechners versprochen. Wer deshalb seine Daten eingibt, könnte aber eine böse Überraschung erleben.

"Machen Sie mit uns Ihren Computer sicher", versprechen die Betreiber der Seite gratis-systemcheck.com großspurig. "Freundliche, hochqualifizierte Techniker" stünden dort bereit, um den Computer per Telefon zu überprüfen. Man müsse in das Formular auf der Seite lediglich Vorname, Name, Mailadresse, Telefonnummer und beste Anrufzeit angeben. Und natürlich sei dieser Service kostenlos.

Wer auf die Behauptungen hereinfällt und - etwa nach Erhalt einer Werbemail - tatsächlich seine Daten auf der Seite eingibt, könnte allerdings in eine Falle laufen. Denn was anschließend mit diesen Daten geschieht, hat er nicht mehr in der Hand: Sie könnten an Adresshändler verkauft werden. Sie könnten für Werbezusendungen missbraucht werden. Oder sie könnten dafür verwendet werden, den gutgläubigen Verbraucher bei dubiosen Internetdiensten anzumelden. Die Folge: Der Betroffene wird anschließend mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Inkassobriefen bombardiert - weil er sich ja angeblich mit Namen und Mailadresse irgendwo angemeldet habe.   

(...) 

Mehr: gratis-systemcheck.com: Vorsicht Datensammler! : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

